# emerge php-5.6.17 failed due to emake error

## kenmux

Today, I install php using "emerge --oneshot dev-lang/php" in a x86 virtual machine, but failed.

The snippet of build.log:

```
[01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/main/reentrancy.c:[m[K In function ‘[01m[Kphp_readdir_r[m[K’:

[01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/main/reentrancy.c:139:2:[m[K [01;31m[Kerror: [m[Ktoo few arguments to function ‘[01m[Kreaddir_r[m[K’

  readdir_r(dirp, entry);

[01;32m[K  ^[m[K

In file included from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/Zend/zend_virtual_cwd.h:90:0[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/main/php.h:404[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/main/php_reentrancy.h:24[m[K,

                 from [01m[K/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli/main/reentrancy.c:28[m[K:

[01m[K/usr/include/dirent.h:183:12:[m[K [01;36m[Knote: [m[Kdeclared here

 extern int readdir_r (DIR *__restrict __dirp,

[01;32m[K            ^[m[K

Makefile:1640: recipe for target 'main/reentrancy.lo' failed

make: *** [main/reentrancy.lo] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.6.17::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/php-5.6.17::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/php-5.6.17::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/sapis-build/cli'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.6.17/work/php-5.6.17'
```

And the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/php-5.6.17::gentoo'`:

```
Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-4010U_CPU_@_1.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      768152 total,    250964 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    520520 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 15 Feb 2016 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.aditsu.net:8000/ rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Anyone ran into the similar issue?

How to fix this? Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

